# 29 gallon 1 male betta + ??



## chi (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm looking for opinions. I have a 29 gallon tank with my male betta and 9 harliquin rasboras. I want to get a few more fish and Ive been doing some research and my mind is blown. I was thinking of neons and maybe some corys. At one point I was thinking of nerite snails but I really dont want eggs layed everywhere and shrimp breed uncontrollably. A sucker fish ?? so otos but I've heard they are fragile. I really like mickey mouse platies but they might not be a good fit aaaaaaa So thoughts. Oh the tank has a hob filter , sponge filter and a heater with weekly vaccuming and 30% water changes.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks like betta mansion !! Nice aquarium !


----------



## chi (Sep 1, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Steve Monett (Nov 13, 2018)

I like your setup. I am currently working on a similar project. Currently only have my crowntail male and am going through a list of possible tank mates 

( no idea why pics wont load properly but hopefully you get a rough idea. There was also a small piece of wood added as well)


----------



## DustinRichie (May 5, 2018)

Great tank, and good idea asking for advice before just filling it up with fish!

I expanded my Sorority (Female Bettas) from a 10 Gal to a 29 Gal -- Different from your tank with a Male, of course. I have lots of live plants (hiding spaces / territory) and these fish all fare well together:
8 Female Bettas, 5 Red Eyed Tetras, 3 Minnows, 1 Stowaway Guppie, 3 HUGE female ghost shrimp, a few mystery snails. This has been a good balance for a few months now: It's "busy" enough that friends really like to watch the activity, but I believe each fish has just enough room/territory of their own. I'm getting a little bit of brush algae (beard algae?) so I'm considering a couple of juvenile Flagfish (American Flagfish or Florida Flagfish), or a few Otocinclus, but not sure, based on temperament and availability.


----------



## Wyvlen (Nov 14, 2018)

Heya! I have multiple community tanks, both with bettas. It really depends on your betta's personality and what sort of fish they'll accept in the tank with them.

My 20 gal with my betta splendid has guppies, platies, otos, cory cats, galaxy rasboras, and a dwarf gourami. Cory cats are a GREAT addition. They are super active and eat everything- it makes tank maintenance marginally easier.

My 30 gal with my king betta has tiger barbs, a rainbow shark, a pictus catfish, an electric blue acara cichlid, and a blue gourami. I wouldn't advise adding these fish to a regular splendid's tank, however, because barbs will tear at his tail, and the rest of the fish get about 5-6 inches and can seriously hurt a splendid because they're much slower and tire easily. My king betta doesn't have those flowing fins- he's akin to a 'wild' betta, with small, spotted fins. Still just as beautiful.

I hope this helps!


----------

